# a new old pinhole camera



## mysteryscribe (Apr 9, 2006)

I made this from the salvaged shell of a 116 camera. I had previously robbed the lens. Sorry about the funky angles.  Its 6x12 again at least simi panoramic
"http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2880/116pinhole2bh.jpg"
http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/8813/image72qo.jpg" 


http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1912/image16ql.jpg


----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

another one! you just keep on making these... i like them too


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 9, 2006)

Actually I have a box full of carcuses from when I was learning how to build polaroids.  I had to have lenses for the larger ones I made, so I have dead bodies all over the place.  I just pulled out one and stuck a pin holer on it.  Now if someone on ebay wants to buy it I will be thrilled.

By the way, I saw you have the Panasonic digital.  I recommended it to my nephew without ever touching one.  How the heck can you go wrong with a leica lens on a digital camera made by an electronics company.  It just made sense.  He loves his, doesn't even want a nikon or canon but he does what a medium format digital back.

The only digital I own, is the one I made the pictures of this camera with.  It is an off brand cheapo point and shoot.  It is so bad that I have to use closeup lenses just to make it sharp at all.  But then I'm a retro kinda guy.

I am thinking now of a bow wow on an old tourist body I have.  Just for me noone else would want to go through the trouble of the 620 film.  Not sure I do either.


----------



## duncanp (Apr 9, 2006)

yes, i cant really fault the Panasonice mine has a maximum apature of f2.8 through out :mrgreen:


----------

